# Septura - Music for Brass Septet



## Septura (Feb 22, 2015)

Septura is a brass septet based in London, UK. The group's aim is to redefine the brass ensemble as a serious artistic medium by creating a canon of classical music for brass septet through transcription, which is being recorded for a 10-disc series on Naxos Records. Each disc focuses on a particular period and genre (e.g. choral and organ music from the 1800s or Baroque opera), with the eventual aim of building a rich and varied repertoire for brass by the major composers. The group's members are amongst Britain's leading brass musicians, holding positions in the major orchestras.

You can watch some footage of the group recording Rameau here: 




We'd be interested to hear your thoughts on the project! - find out more at www.septura.org


----------



## ToneDeaf&Senile (May 20, 2010)

I gave your link and a few other Septura YouTube videos a listen. Impressive. The arrangements/transcriptions I heard are effective and of course well played. I've absolutely nothing against a well concocted transcription, and as a long-ago euphoniumist certainly performed my share of them.

I've a question that has little to do with your project. I notice your tubist playing what looks to be a compensating instrument. This reminds me that although compensating euphoniums are nowadays more less standard at the professional level in a great many countries, compensating tubas never seemed to catch on beyond England and a few othe places, discounting the brass band world. I've been out of the loop a great many years and wonder if there's a story behind that?


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I love the idea! The instrumentation is interesting to me. Trumpets, trombones, and tubas are all what I would consider the more cylindrical of brass instruments (with horns being more conical). As a result the sound is more homogenous than it would otherwise be.

I will certainly check it out on Naxos.


----------

